# NZXT oder ASUS ROG STRIX



## DerExo81 (12. Januar 2020)

Guten Tag,

momentan bin ich echt am schwanken was die Auswahl der Wasserkühlung angeht...
Eigentlich wollte ich gerne eine NZXT haben, aber ich hab davon soviel negatives gelesen, das ich mich auch mal nach was anderen umgesehen habe und zwar der ASUS ROG STRIX LC 360 (minimal teurer als die NZXT x72)
Die hat echt sehr gute Lüfter verbaut und macht optisch auch was her, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der WaKü?

Welche würdet ihr nehmen ?

mfg Exo


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Januar 2020)

Was ist dir denn wichtig? Optik? Preis? Etwas anderes? Wie viel darf es überhaupt kosten? Wie groß darf/soll der Radiator werden? Was soll gekühlt werden?

Der Testsieger bei PCGH wäre die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 ab €'*'79,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Ich meine die Alphacool Eisbaer 280 ab €'*'105,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder die Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro ab €'*'136,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hatten aber auch relativ gut abgeschnitten...


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2020)

Ich würde dir auch ganz klar zur freezer II raten, da kommen die anderen nicht dran was kühlleistung und Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## DerExo81 (12. Januar 2020)

Danke für euren Antworten, klar sollte der optische aspekt auch gegeben sein...
gekühlt wird ein i7-8700k
Preislich bin ich bereit bis 300€ zu bezahlen

Was haltet ihr von diesem Set: Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 3x120mm - Komplettset | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Finde das echt super, da man es ja noch erweitern kann

EDIT: Gibs bei Alternate für "NUR" 250€


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Januar 2020)

Erweitern kann man auch eine deutlich günstige Eisbaer ^^ Und für 250€ würde ich mir schon überlegen, ob´s nicht doch ne Custom-Wakü werden soll


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Januar 2020)

Hast du dir den Link angeschaut? Die Hurricane ist eine Custom Lösung als fertiges Set


----------

